# Check Out This Strawberry



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought a batch of strawberries just because I saw this one inside.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2010)

That's ummm.. well.. umm.. interesting.  How'd it taste?


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

I promised it to my daughter. She has not eaten it yet.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh.. well.. let us know.  Is it just funny looking or is it big and funny looking?


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

It is bigger than my 5 year olds fist. It is basically 5 average sized berries all attached.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2010)

Oh goodness.. that is kinda big.

It always seems to me that the bigger the strawberry the less the flavor.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah I have found the same thing. Hopefully this one will be the exception.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope so too... 

Good luck with it.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 21, 2010)

Got one close to that size a few weeks ago, except it was maybe 4 berries combined and it was very sweet. Tasted yummy!


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

Excellent. That gives me hope.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know if you should allow your daughter to eat that. It looks mutated to me. You'd better "test" it to be sure its safe.


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

I took your advice and "tested" it first Alix. I was not disappointed. 

The picture with the dog is the larger strawberries smaller brother. This one looked like 4 berries together.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2010)

Awwww! She just gets cuter all the time.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 21, 2010)

My folks used to have a strawberry patch beside their deck. I've seen large strawberries before. Maybe not as large as yours, but I don't recall the flavor suffering because of its size. Good going!


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Alix!

Yeah the flavor was just as good as the others. It was delicious.


----------



## jessicacarr (Mar 21, 2010)

i wudv done the same thing...bought the batch becuase of seeing that one in there.

promising it to your daughter...so sweeet!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 21, 2010)

GB said:


> It is bigger than my 5 year olds fist. It is basically 5 average sized berries all attached.





Alix said:


> I don't know if you should allow your daughter to eat that. It looks mutated to me. You'd better "test" it to be sure its safe.


I hope you have lots of room for grandchildren GB. You know that she is now destined to give birth to quintuplets don't you? 

Neat strawberry!

Barbara


----------



## GB (Mar 21, 2010)

The more the merrier, as long as they are grandchildren and not children


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 22, 2010)

she'd love Poteet, TX.....it's known as the strawberry capital and its water tower is topped with.....you guessed it "a huge strawberry" instead of what usually passes for a water storage tank.......you probably could google it.....when they're in season you can pick your own for a small price and the kids have a lot of fun doing it


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes my kids would absolutely love that.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 22, 2010)

GB said:


> The more the merrier, as long as they are grandchildren and not children


----------

